# When is Mr Excel coming to Australia



## RichardS (Nov 21, 2007)

After following with interest the thread on the England Seminars, I think you should try Australia. There are a lot of members down here, and it's not that far


----------



## SydneyGeek (Nov 21, 2007)

I agree! 

Just commented in the England post...

Denis


----------



## Michael M (Nov 21, 2007)

Sounds like a great idea.
We could have it somewhere on the Barrier Reef, maybe.


Michael M


----------



## RichardS (Nov 21, 2007)

Great, I'm only 2,550 kms from Mackay.


----------



## Michael M (Nov 21, 2007)

1,700km for me, but what a way to do some learning.


----------



## Domski (Nov 22, 2007)

I'd come to that. Maybe we could make it next summer as I won't be watching England play football!!!


----------



## Lewiy (Nov 22, 2007)

> I won't be watching England play football!!!


Probably for the best, it would only cause more heartache!

I could do with a holiday to Australia and I'm really bummed that I missed the UK seminar due to my requests at work falling on deaf ears.


----------



## MrExcel (Nov 26, 2007)

As we were in England, my family and I discussed that we should do Australia next!  So - this is a great suggestion!


----------



## Ivan F Moala (Nov 26, 2007)

May have to get my passport updated and head on over to Aust


----------



## MrExcel (Nov 26, 2007)

Australia and New Zealand...


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Nov 26, 2007)

Sounds good to me!


----------

